# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  How to move player from A to B

## Vixentrix

Hello,

Im hoping for someone to lend me a hand here.
Im wondering how do I move my Player from Point A to Point B.

Im using Vb.net at PathFinding releases is making me more confused.
Im using Memory to read the current player location.

Please advise, thanks.

----------


## abdonboy

> Hello,
> 
> Im hoping for someone to lend me a hand here.
> Im wondering how do I move my Player from Point A to Point B.
> 
> Im using Vb.net at PathFinding releases is making me more confused.
> Im using Memory to read the current player location.
> 
> Please advise, thanks.


i have a table of cheat engine if you want!!

----------


## Vixentrix

Thanks but Im not making any hacks. Im making a bot (Grind / leveling bot).
Im currently stuck on the function of pathing or waypoint system.
I have no idea where to begin.
This is my first time building a bot with pathing/waypoint system.

----------

